# Printers



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I need to get a photoprinter, I don`t want one that`s all singing & all dancing so no scanner,fax, wireless, weather station, HD channels or widget for removing stones from horses hooves 

I just want one that prints good quality photos up to A4 size & documents with photos,a maximum price of Â£200 all recomendations appreciated


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a Kodak ESP 5250 printer soon, purely because Kodak seem to be the only manufacturer to make replacement cartridges at a sensible price these days. I've got several inkjet printers gathering dust in my loft, it seems ridiculous that a set of replacement cartridges costs much more than the printer itself.

Kodak don't seem to have a stand alone inkjet in their range, so the ESP 5250 is a printer/scanner/copier, and is also wireless, which is useful.

User reviews on t'internet range from "brilliant" to "rubbish", so that's not very helpful, but overall it seems to get pretty good comments anyway.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I was thinking kodak too, but read several reports that the claimed ink savings were a fallacy in the real world.

I'm now thinking of this beast

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dell-1320CN-Network-Colour-Printer/dp/B001E1SS62/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297864782&sr=8-1

Other suppliers available

Not the smallest footprint available - but the print quality is supposedly excellent and it gets good reviews from a number of sources.

The best bit is that it is one of the few Dell printers for which third party consumables are available for cheap(er)running costs.

If you do go down the laser route - just remember *NOT* to use inkjet photo paper!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions guys :thumbsup:

I`d read that about Kodaks ink savings being a fallacy as well & I already have a Canon scanner which works well enough for my needs but isn`t so hot as a printer therefore I would rather pay for a dedicated printer then waste money on an all-in-one :no:

That Dell looks promising


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

As an aside to this, we have a canon all in one jobbie. We get our ink from Stinky Ink based in my home county - Shropshire. They are third party inks but have always been good quality, they deliver very quickly and often have 3 for 2 deals.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I use an old Minolta colour laser printer with heavyweight paper. It costs a lot less to operate. The first colour photo I printed out has had no visible fading over the last 5+ years.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t want one that`s all singing & all dancing so no scanner,fax, wireless, weather station, HD channels or widget for removing stones from horses hooves


That would be a hoof pick. It may seem like needless luxury, until the day comes that you need to clear your horses hooves while printing. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t want one that`s all singing & all dancing so no scanner,fax, wireless, weather station, HD channels or widget for removing stones from horses hooves
> ...


 It`s reckless I know but I think I`ll risk not having it :lol:

Oh for the days when things did what they said on the tin, phones were phones* & videos were videos**, even my Pioneer PDR-609 just records CD`s & has easy to understand manual :thumbsup:

I am of course replying to this on one of those new fangled `easy to use` electronic typewriter thingies  :rofl:

*actually my mobile phone is just a phone, nice easy to use 

**ok we do have a Sony DVD recoder & admittedly it is better then the video but I gave up trying to work out how to use the fecking thing, the manual was almost incomprehensable, thankfully Caroline after much effort sorted it out :notworthy:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

is this any good to you mach?

http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9QfirI1xNWhsAUvZLBQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE1aXZuM2x2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2lyZAR2dGlkA1VLMDY1MF82NTA-/SIG=1220ce4rj/EXP=1297905675/**http%3a//www.expertreviews.co.uk/inkjet-printers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

diddy said:


> is this any good to you mach?
> 
> http://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9QfirI1xNWhsAUvZLBQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE1aXZuM2x2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2lyZAR2dGlkA1VLMDY1MF82NTA-/SIG=1220ce4rj/EXP=1297905675/**http%3a//www.expertreviews.co.uk/inkjet-printers


Yes that is useful, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

What I find interesting is how the prices fluctuate dramatically - the 4* Samsung laser has almost doubled in price in just a few months since the review, yet others enjoy significant price cut...

Obviously prices have no relation to production costs.

Haven't yet seen anything to beat the Dell 1320CN Network Colour Laser Printer...

...yet, unless you guys know different ???


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I bit the bullet & bought the Dell 1320CN from Amazon - got it on free next day delivery using Prime trial (saved Â£8.99 delivery).

My! It is a beast of a machine! Big black/Silver 40cm Cube. But so far, that's the only negative.

Following the very clear video instructions, it took about 40 mins to fully set up on my network. It's not wireless per se but as it plugs into my wifi router via an Ethernet cable, it effectively becomes so.

I've only printed out a couple of test prints so far, on the same cheapie paper I used in my Brother DCP340 inkjet and boy! does the print pop out off the page!!!

Of course I can't compare it to any other laser, so in that respect the pq may only be average but compared to my experience of inkjets, its a zillion times better.

Mach - if you like, I'm happy to pop a test page in the post to you, if it would help your decision making ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Steve, you`re a gent :thumbsup:


----------

